# Deathwing, should I pick this up?



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I saw this in a used book store today and it looked to be published in 1990. It was in pretty rough shape, is it worth anything? Stories any good?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, 1990? I would buy it even if it was shit. :shok:


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

hell if its 1990 it means the stories might actually be good, its recent stories that are utter shit.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

yes yes yes! BUY THIS NOW!
Old school fluff is some of GW's best and anything that is otu of print should be worth at least a few quid!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it tells the story of hoe deathwing comes about, involves a genestealer coven, also it got other short stories in it, thats a second edition , i have the first run edition on my shelf.also from the same era look out for inquisitor.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

That was the first 40k book that I ever read. Pick it up, worth a read for sure.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Went back to the store today and picked up, pretty small book so Ill have to give it a read after I finish Atlas Infernal hehe.


----------

